# Oral Tumor in My Sweet Senior Boy



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Denali's tumor. 
I don't have any experience with them, wanted to wish you my best for him.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm sorry Denali has a tumor in his mouth. You must be very worried. Our Seamus who is 17 months old has a growth in his mouth behind his top front teeth. The vet says it is an epilus and can either be malignant or benign. We are going to have it removed. Seamus has also had bad breath and I'm guessing this is why. The original vet diagnosed it as a papilloma and said not to worry about it.

Please let us know what you find out after the biopsy. I'm hoping someone on here has more experience with this.

Good luck.


----------



## dawn&rob (Oct 31, 2016)

Denail

My name is Rob and our boy 12 yr old Yankee has the same type of Lump and exact symptoms. We had a biopsy done and it came back clean (Thank God)

But since then within a months time his lymph on that side has swelled a little bit

He is currently taking Clindamycin for the infection 

He is also taking 2 Chinese herbs 

Yunnan Baiyao has been formulated by herbalist to promote circulation, helps maintain regularity, stop bleeding 
comes in pack 16 capsules dosage x.25mg each pill .14oz

Jing Tang powder to reduce swelling in lymph nodes

They appear to be working without giving him a medication type treatment but we are taking him back next week for some blood work 

Hopefully this helps you as we are dealing with this as we speak 

We are praying for your Denali to get through this....strong prayers and compassion coming your way 

Best of Luck
Dawn & Rob


----------

